
New Study show house flippers triggered market crash - gyre007
https://qz.com/1064061/house-flippers-triggered-the-us-housing-market-crash-not-poor-subprime-borrowers-a-new-study-shows/
======
oblib
As opposed to the banks that lent them the money... sounds like a shift of
blame to me.

